# Got these points today from a local guy.



## hallroyal (Feb 4, 2016)

I'm new to point identifying even though growing up we collected tons of them in the MS Delta.  I got these from an Athens pawn shop. What do you guys make of these?  I picked these for their variety; I'm really impressed with the quartz looking one, #1 from left, I know from working with granite and quartz that it is very hard to read the grain and predict the break.  So cool!


----------



## Willjo (Feb 4, 2016)

First quartz point looks like Morrow Mountain point, 2nd looks like a kirk corner notched point that has been sharpened heavy. next one will let someone else name and last Rhyolite point not sure.


----------



## Pointpuller (Feb 4, 2016)

3rd point is a nice one and looks like a classic Savannah River.


----------



## hallroyal (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks ya'll, I've been doing a lot of reading thanks to your direction, I love having these pieces of history. I really appreciate the feedback. So cool!


----------



## apoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Last 2 my guess would be Savannah, Adena.


----------

